# Hello all from NE Calgary



## Panther (Dec 28, 2019)

Hello All,
             Great forum for new and experienced hobbyist,I am heavy equipment mechanic by trade,machining and woodworking is my hobby,I got standard morden metric lathe and few woodworking tools,I am very sure I will  learn here lots of new techniques.
                         Thanks


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 28, 2019)

Welcome aboard Panther.


----------



## Hruul (Jan 9, 2020)

Welcome Panther.


----------



## Bofobo (Jan 12, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Crosche (Jan 16, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. I am running a Standard Modern 11" x 20".

Cheers, 

Chad


----------

